# 1940 Dayton / Huffman Airflex



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 15, 2017)

So I finally made it to VA to pick up my Airflex. 
It's a bit of a basket case, missing a great deal but retaining quite a bit too. 

She has lost the welded kick stand, lost lenses, fork and rack. Wheels/hubs I don't believe are correct, 36' Morrow rear and Bendix Model K front. 

I haven't seen a version of the Airflex with these fenders, each with an extra fender brace. Anyone know the term for this style?

Fortunately the family of mice that lived in the tank for a generation just used it as a portijohn and not dinner.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2017)

I believe those extra braces were added. Looks like a good, solid start to me. I'd be interested to see the serial number. V/r Shawn


----------



## stezell (Jun 15, 2017)

Looks like a very cool project to me Jesse.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 15, 2017)

super cool, any help you need, just call.
serial should start with FBH if it's an actual AirFlex


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 15, 2017)

My knowledge is obviously pretty limited on these bad boys so I'm happy to learn from you folks- 

I'd love to see an image of an unmolested version.

Where is the serial? Tried to look at the underside of the bottom bracket and don't see one immediately, big old oil port though...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2017)

Jesse McCauley said:


> My knowledge is obviously pretty limited on these bad boys so I'm happy to learn from you folks-
> 
> I'd love to see an image of an unmolested version.
> 
> ...





Yep that sucks! Like Scott said this is exactly where the serial number is. Probably seemed like a good idea back in the day but not something us collectors appreciate today! V/r Shawn


----------



## Stevo (Jun 15, 2017)

SWEET


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 15, 2017)

The raised area under the grease zerk is that part of the zerk or part of the bottom bracket?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 15, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> The raised area under the grease zerk is that part of the zerk or part of the bottom bracket?




looks like jb weld


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 16, 2017)

Great grab on that 40 have fun


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 23, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd be interested to see the serial number. V/r Shawn






37fleetwood said:


> serial should start with FBH if it's an actual AirFlex




The serial number is a bit odd, there may possibly be a small w to the left of the grease zerk and a ghost stamp of a 6, to the right of the fitting: a small sideways "H" then 6FBH_5708 (the 5708 being below the zerk).


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 23, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> super cool, any help you need, just call.
> serial should start with FBH if it's an actual AirFlex




Does this serial jive with anything you've seen? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 23, 2017)

a pretty original example of the Air-Flex


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 24, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> a pretty original example of the Air-Flex
> 
> View attachment 486369



Really like the tank on that bad boy! Lookin good!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 26, 2017)

Hey Jesse, I just wanted to say I'm really glad I could help find a good home for your Virginia find. just goes to show you, there's still good stuff out there! 
Viva La Cali Cartel!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 5, 2021)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Does this serial jive with anything you've seen?



The 3-characters Firestone F-codes, like “FBH” might indicate:
F = Firestone;
B = year 1940;
H = manufacturer Huffman.


----------



## stezell (Jun 5, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The 3-characters Firestone F-codes, like “FBH” might indicate:
> F = Firestone;
> B = year 1940;
> H = manufacturer Huffman.



Years later Archie.


----------



## stezell (Jun 5, 2021)

stezell said:


> Years later Archie.



Just giving you a hard time Mr. Archie, some help is better than none. 

Sean


----------

